# Shaking Hands (Paws?) With A Wild Russian Bear



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Rather them than me. Just look at those claws!

Amazing interaction with a wild creature.

Russian bear comes to visit, gets some treats.

There as a time when the Russian bear was respected and feared. Now he has to beg for food ...

Courtesy of LiveLeak.

Click for Link

R  ger


----------

